# lowrance elite series



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Does any one have or heard anything about these units yet? I was looking at the hds 7's when i seen these also? thanks


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

If you go to Walleye Forum, and do a search, you will read that many dislike the 5 and the 7. I am not speaking from firsthand but from what I have read One problem is freezing of the screen. And the unit being slow. One other thing I don't like is the one year rather then two year warranty.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks i did start reading about them.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

All the glitches that where on those units were corected with the latest update

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Software-Updates/Elite-40/


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

I have been using my Elite 7 for 2 years now and when I first installed the unit I was so pi$$ed at the unit I wanted to throw the unit in the water and switch to HB. But as wally stated with the several updates and $300 additional purchase of a GPS puck and NMEA starter kit it is a nice unit now. The factor that the unit still has and will continue to be an issue is the processor on the unit is slow. Once again now I do like my elite 7 for what I do but if I had a do over I would have purchased the HDS-7 touch.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Another thing to improve those units is delete trais & waypoints you don't need, that free-up the memory and improve the speed.


----------

